

Paypal Shreds Ostensibly Rare Violin Because It Cares - ajhit406
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/04/paypal-shreds-ostensibly-rare-violin-because-it-cares/

======
dangrossman
Existing discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3421882>

